# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Loy Krathong in Chiang Mai

## schiene

Das diesjährige (2014) Loy Krathongfest findet in Chiang Mai vom 05.11.-07.11.2014 statt

Hier das Programm:
http://chiangmaibest.com/loy-krathong-yee-peng/

----------

